# Nissan Qashqai



## Waterford (30 Dec 2008)

HI,
I would advise people to stay clear of the Nissan Qashqai. I purchased a brand new one in Jan '08, 1.6 SVE and because of problems I am changing my car next month. 
Problems included: Several rattles from the boot of the car. One rattle was caused by the boot lock becoming loose, Rattles caused by the glass roof screen along with other rattles which cannot be pin pointed. (Neither can the garage in any of the last 3 visits I made there.)
Poor hand break. Car rolls forward after hand brake has been applied...firmly!
Very hard to put gears into reverse. Often have to move the car forward an inch or two for it to slip into this gear. Not good if your parked close to a wall or fence.
Engine makes a noise like as if the fan belt is gone. But this only happens on wet days. Dry days its fine.....if you live in a very hot country!
On turning the steering wheel fully clockwise it makes a groaning sound. Mainly when turning into or coming out of a parking space.
Overall the car is fairly light and bouncy on the road. Not great on fuel either!


----------



## RS2K (30 Dec 2008)

Hand brake.


----------



## mathepac (30 Dec 2008)

Boot.


----------



## Caveat (30 Dec 2008)

...and of course one person'e unlucky experience.

I'm not aware of any major problems with the car generally.


----------



## paddyd (30 Dec 2008)

none of the problems above could be described as being in any way serious, albeit we haven't driven that particular car.

To me it looks like a list of issues specific to your car and not the general range (rattles, niggles, 'groans' etc). Not sure I've ever had a car that didn't have all three


----------



## finbar (31 Dec 2008)

what part of America are you from Waterford


----------



## mathepac (31 Dec 2008)

finbar said:


> what part of America are you from Waterford


The 2WD 5-speed manual 1.6 SVE isn't sold in America, AFAIK. Fuel consumption must be horrendous on a 1.3 tonne slab-sided vehicle with that petrol engine.


----------



## Waterford (31 Dec 2008)

Im in Waterford Ireland!


----------



## ted (1 Jan 2009)

The rattle from the boot, handbrake and fan belt are widely reported [broken link removed] problems which we have experienced and sorted.

We've also had bushings and rear shocks replaced.

Still we love the car - Teething problems


----------



## elainem (1 Jan 2009)

I have had similar problems with my 08 diesel Quashqai. Would never buy one again. Will be returning to 1.9 Octavia next year. Allthough these 1.5 diesel engines are supposed to be so refined compared to the 1.9 in Octavia, find the Quasqai really underpowerd. Gear changes also difficult. Also, second that it is light and bouncy on thbe road and engine noisy. Fuel consumption just o.k., but not really much better than 1.9 Octavia.


----------



## paddyd (1 Jan 2009)

elainem said:


> I have had similar problems with my 08 diesel Quashqai. Would never buy one again. Will be returning to 1.9 Octavia next year. Allthough these 1.5 diesel engines are supposed to be so refined compared to the 1.9 in Octavia, find the Quasqai really underpowerd. Gear changes also difficult. Also, second that it is light and bouncy on thbe road and engine noisy. Fuel consumption just o.k., but not really much better than 1.9 Octavia.



my bro has 1.5d Quashqai+2 ordered for next year; no persuading him to go for the 2.0d


----------



## mathepac (1 Jan 2009)

elainem said:


> I have had similar problems with my 08 diesel Quashqai. Would never buy one again. ... Allthough these 1.5 diesel engines are supposed to be so refined compared to the 1.9 in Octavia, find the Quasqai really underpowerd. Gear changes also difficult. Also, second that it is light and bouncy on thbe road and engine noisy. Fuel consumption just o.k., ...


 So a French engine / gearbox (Peugeot) with bits screwed together in Sunderland (Keano, where are you in our hour of need?) doesn't work. Why am I not surprised?


elainem said:


> ... Will be returning to 1.9 Octavia next year...


Try the new 2.0 common rail diesel.


----------



## butsp (19 Feb 2010)

I have a 07 SVE 1.6 petrol I'd recomend as a city family car great space for us 2+2. I have had 2 recalls (minor and the dealer sorted quicklly). I do have 2 other issues that I'm not to happy about 
1. Rear shocks failed after 32000km had to fight to get them replaced I think they did a recall in the UK
2. Fan belt squeels this was also replaced after a fight 

Not great on fuel either between 8&9 l/100km on average


----------



## greek driver (9 Sep 2010)

*nissan problems*

got my nissan qashai was very happy at first..
the problems are many in 2 months the battery gone dead
the dealer (nissan - theoharakis ) changed it with a bosch battery.
the car is not safe to drive at fast speed especially on windy days
the rubber rim around the door window comes out of place
the main problem for me is should the dealer on warranty 
install nissan parts of all kind of different brands.
or is this done only in greece


----------



## Firefly (9 Sep 2010)

paddyd said:


> none of the problems above could be described as being in any way serious, albeit we haven't driven that particular car.
> 
> To me it looks like a list of issues specific to your car and not the general range (rattles, niggles, 'groans' etc). Not sure I've ever had a car that didn't have all three


 
My 10 year old 3 series with 170k on the clock has none of these issues


----------

